# Origin prices!!



## patientstill (Dec 21, 2013)

hi girls

did anyone else notice that Origin's price for treatment seems to have dropped considerably?  has anyone got experience of treatment with them?


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Just had a look   
Free consultation if booked before 31st Dec


----------



## patientstill (Dec 21, 2013)

Lots of views but does no one know anything about origin?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I had numerous fresh cycles with origin.  Staff lovely and nice and convenient but not very progressive. Just basic treatment for straight forward infertility.  All I actually needed was a blood thinner (aspirin) and it took me to go outside ni for this. As my dh sperm was low it was just assumed the infertility was down to that so no tests were done on me. 

Gcrm or sims are def better if you have to stay in Ireland. The hfea produce stats of clinics outcomes. After having treatment there I realised origins success rates were low. Their advertising campaign at that time was very misleading. It said something like ni leading independent fertility clinic with a pic of a gorgeous baby. At that time they were the only one!!!


Im sure if you look back a few pages you will see several discussions about origin and the same thing always gets said unfortunately.  Hopefully gcrm coming here will give it a kick up the behind for more bfps!
good luck.


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all you really need to know is that their great at taking your money and don't give great results. I would not pay for tx anywhere in ni.


----------

